# AMF Trike



## JOEL (Sep 3, 2010)

I have this AMF trike for sale if anyone is interested. It is in very good condition, front fender is plastic w/cool graphics. Plastic pedals in good shape. Even got an extra seat to go with.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 3, 2010)

That's a neat headbadge with the raised letters on this trike. I've never seen an AMF Junior with anything except a decal for a headbadge before.

Dave


----------

